# How Long is Puppy-hood?



## Texas-Girl (Sep 17, 2008)

How long is a dog considered a puppy?


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Anywhere from a year to 2 and a half years, depending on breed and individual dog.


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

There are two different puppyhoods periods....one is the physical growth based on breed and size. The other puppyhood period is when other dogs say puppyhood is over and bratty, puppy behavior will no longer be tolerated. That period ends at about 16 weeks. That's called the puppy license and it expires very early.


----------



## Texas-Girl (Sep 17, 2008)

So for small breeds like Westies or Papillons, how long would the dog be considered a puppy?


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

Even within the same breed dogs can grow at different rates so the the 1-2 years is a general guideline. Your vet can guide you on that progress.
I forgot to mention that puppy classes are often restricted by age, usually 7-16 weeks of age.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Paps are really done growing at about 9-12 months- at least height wise. They do fill out more than that. Mine, however, really didn't 'mature' until he was just about four, lol! (Beau is a hooligan) I'd say about a year, two years before you can get all the health results done. After the first few months, though, it gets much easier.


----------



## Texas-Girl (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Some days not long enough, other days too long!!! lol


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Labs are puppies for 3-4 years. After about 18 months, they are full-grown, immensely strong puppies with unlimited stamina.

I won't try to predict how long Plott hounds are puppies.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

Personality-wise it really depends on the dog. Cameron will always be a puppy. Toby was born old.


----------



## DogsforMe (Mar 11, 2007)

And they say boxers grow up in time to die. Generally speaking the smaller breeds mature faster than the larger breeds.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Well, my 4yr old Sheltie still thinks she's a puppy, lol. Some take longer than others, it really depends on the individual dog.


----------



## DoggyMan (Sep 27, 2008)

A puppy or pup is a juvenile dog, generally less than one year of age, that has not reached sexual maturity.


----------



## DogsforMe (Mar 11, 2007)

Was reading something tonite which said that at 4 mths puppies are considered adolescents.


----------

